# TICA litter registration and mating certificate



## Amber x (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi I was wondering if someone could give me some advice. I have two TICA active silver bengal queens that I intend on breeding from. I have found the right TICA registered stud and I am just waiting for them to come into call. I was wondering if some one could tell me more about the difference between registering a litter as a whole or individually. Also what paperwork do I need to get from the stud to register the kittens is it just a certificate of mating?. Sorry lots of questions but this is my first litter with TICA


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The owner of the stud should be able to help you, so should your queen's breeder. Not sure what country you are in, if it's not the US not sure if this link applies but it might help.

http://www.tica.org/en/register-online

Hopefully someone who has actually registered a litter with TICA will help, it might help if a mod can change the title to something that says what the question is really about.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Do you not have a mentor to help you with all this? 

As far as I understand it you register the litter and then you can either register individual kittens yourself or give the slips to the owners for them to register the kittens. Will ask my friend, hopefully someone else comes along in the meantime.


----------



## Amber x (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. Im waiting for my mentor to get back to me. But thought I could try and find out myself as you can tell I'm a newbie. I saw that it's best to Register the litter and then individually so then you can specify for breeding or not. So I think I may have answered my question


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Amber x said:


> Thank you for your reply. Im waiting for my mentor to get back to me. But thought I could try and find out myself as you can tell I'm a newbie. I saw that it's best to Register the litter and then individually so then you can specify for breeding or not. So I think I may have answered my question


You certainly want them registered not for breeding, though that doesn't stop BYBs using one of your kittens. If you can find a vet close enough to you who will neuter them before they leave you that's ideal, though I know a lot of vets & breeders think it's an awful thing to do.

If you are completely new to breeding I'd also think twice before having two queens give birth very close to each other. One might be very protective and attack the other if she gets near the kittens so you would need two rooms at least at first, and when I had two litters at the same time that were having problems it was very wearing and I didn't do as well for either litter as I would had there only been one to worry about. It also increased the challenge of finding good homes as there were 8 required.


----------



## Amber x (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you for the advice. I will space the litters out. How long should I leave between the first litter leaving and getting my other girl pregnant as I would hate to put stress on to them. Does it make a difference that they are siblings?. If I early neuter the kittens when would this happen or does it depend on the vet? And is every vet ok with doing it?. Sorry lots of questions


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

This link will direct you to an ENS vet local to you but also ask around. My vet will ENS but isn't registered on the CP list in the link as he will only do it for big breeds
https://www.cats.org.uk/what-we-do/neutering/enr/menu-early-neutering

Do you have the space to separate the girls in different rooms if they do get aggressive with each other? If so, I would mate your other girl when she is ready, leaving her to call for too long is unhealthy for her and if you can separate then there would be no issue if there was aggression.


----------



## Amber x (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't seem to have a early neuter vet near by, the vets according to this website closest to me will do it at 4 months instead of three. So I am unsure what to do. Yes I have plenty of rooms and space to keep them separated if needed


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I would ring around vets and see what they say. Some make exceptions for breeders, and kittens really need neutering before new homes.


----------



## Amber x (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok I will enquire thank you for advice


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Amber x said:


> Thank you for the advice. I will space the litters out. How long should I leave between the first litter leaving and getting my other girl pregnant as I would hate to put stress on to them. Does it make a difference that they are siblings?. If I early neuter the kittens when would this happen or does it depend on the vet? And is every vet ok with doing it?. Sorry lots of questions


Getting your second girl pregnant so the kittens will arrive after the first litter have gone would be fine. My vet neuters my kittens after their second vaccination which it at 12 weeks, so by 13 weeks.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Getting your second girl pregnant so the kittens will arrive after the first litter have gone would be fine. Hopefully you won't have any problems finding suitable homes. My vet neuters my kittens after their second vaccination which it at 12 weeks, so by 13 weeks.


----------

